# THE HORMONE GUIDE.   How To Speak To Women.



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2014)

View attachment 7677


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 13, 2014)

Cheeky, but funny. :lol:


----------



## Honey (Jun 13, 2014)

love it!


----------



## Shirley (Jun 13, 2014)

:d:d:d


----------



## Honey (Jun 13, 2014)

they should always be ultra safe with me


----------

